# Cherry wood question



## ohhdave (Jul 25, 2017)

So my boss gave me a bunch of cherry wood non fruit is it save to smoke with its seasoned and split


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes cherry is a good wood for smoking.

Al


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 26, 2017)

Use cherry alot for everything but beef...I prefer heavier smoke like hickory or mesquite on beef...

Walt


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 26, 2017)

Use a truck load or more a year of cherry.... Great stuff


----------

